# How to fix a golf slice? - Causes & Efficient Tips to Get Rid of It



## DaisyGolfsHub (Nov 7, 2019)

The golf slice is a kind of golf shot in which the golf ball used to curves left to right (for the right-hand golfers and just the opposite for the left-handers). The slice is most commonly caused by a weak grip when a golf ball is hit by an open clubface. 

Thought this might help:


----------

